# Fender clothing



## harp77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all.
Does anyone know of a place in Toronto where I can get a Fender t-shirt? Just wondering if anyone knows where I can pick one up?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there must be a place that would make whatever you want.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

You guys have "Future Shop" in the east?

Selected stores have a full line of musical instruments and those stores usually carry the Fender clothing line. :smile:


----------



## Fenderlvr (Sep 8, 2009)

I know you can get it online several places. I ordered from a site called Flyclothing. The shipping was pretty cheap too.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

L&M usually has them - seen 'em at the Markham store along with some PRS shirts.
Cosmo's had some Fender, Taylor and Gretsch shirts, hats, long-sleeves, etc the last time I was there. Out in the main lobby by the coffee shop.

A couple years ago I grabbed a couple at our local Winners - $7.00 a shirt with the Fender logo tag in the back. Haven't seen them there since though.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've seen the clothes in L&M and St. John's. Only thing is it's all freakin' expensive!


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

go on ebay or on the fender website !


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I love this one on eBay....


----------



## brownman (Nov 5, 2009)

Took a Fender amp for a test drive and got an authentic t-shirt from Fender free! Think promo might be done now.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

brownman said:


> Took a Fender amp for a test drive and got an authentic t-shirt from Fender free! Think promo might be done now.



kqoct I did that too, and last week found the card, realized I had forgotten to send it in. That piece of paper recycling hurt!


----------

